# what sizes??



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Tommorrow I plan to shoot my first field shoot at the hardest 3d venue Ive ever shot. That being New River in Galax Va. My question is what are the bullseye sizes and at what range are they shot, inches please Im to old for metric  Thanks in advance Mark


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/info.cfm

There are four different size faces, the further the target, the bigger the target.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*link*

that link doesnt tell size or distance??????????


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

SNAPTHIS said:


> that link doesnt tell size or distance??????????


Try this one:
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/documents.cfm 

Scroll down and find the PDF that is titled Archery range guidelines


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/documents.cfm

Then scroll down to NFAA Constitution & By-Laws. Open this...

go to page 48 and onwards...

I'd recommend printing off the entire rules book....you can do this on-line.

Hope this gets it for you...if not...then look at the table of contents and you'll find what you need.

field14


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Mark you coming out tommorrow.
I am going to meet Pat Sargeant in Greensboro at 8am and ride up together.
Probably be at New River around 9:30 I guess.
We are going to have a blast.
All the bullseyes are in centimeters 20 cm, 35cm, 50cm and 65cm.
Lets see if I can find a conversion


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i wouldnt worry so much about the distances because its all marked.

target sizes, 2.5cm = 1 inch


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

O/k Mark This is my best guess at the dot sizes in inches

The Birdie target 35,30,25,20 feet shots are at a 1.57 inch bullseye.
The targets between 15yards and 30 yards are shot at a 2.75 inch bullseye.
The targets between 35 yards and 50 yards are shot at a 3.93 inch bullseye.
The targets between 55yards and 80 yards are shot at a 5.11 inch bullseye.

There are a couple of shots that dont fall exactly into those groups.

Here are all the different yardages we shoot.

Field Yardages

35 FT -
30 FT -
25 FT -
20 FT -

15 YD -
20 YD -
25 YD -
30 YD -
35 YD -
40 YD -
45 YD -
50 YD -
55 YD -
60 YD -
65 YD -
70 YD -
80 YD -

Hunter Yardages

11 YD -
14 YD -
15 YD -
17 YD -
19 YD -
20 YD -
23 YD -
28 YD -
32 YD -
36 YD -
40 YD -
41 YD -
44 YD -
45 YD -
48 YD -
52 YD -
53 YD -
55 YD -
58 YD -
59 YD -
61 YD -
64 YD -
65 YD -
70 YD -


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SNAPTHIS said:


> Tommorrow I plan to shoot my first field shoot at the hardest 3d venue Ive ever shot. That being New River in Galax Va. My question is what are the bullseye sizes and at what range are they shot, inches please Im to old for metric  Thanks in advance Mark


----------

